# Migrating to php 7



## balanga (Feb 26, 2017)

Is there any roadmap for migrating to php 7?

If I just install v7 versions of the php modules I already have installed, is there any chance of things working as before?


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 27, 2017)

Depends what you're migrating from.  http://php.net/manual/en/appendices.php   work your way thru each "Migrating from ..." link


----------



## balanga (Feb 28, 2017)

Well I've just deleted all the php56 modules which were installed, and replaced them with php70 modules and Drupal manages to come up. I'm a little surprised that there hasn't been any problem so far.


----------



## masteroman (Feb 28, 2017)

It boils down to the application being compatible with new PHP version. CMS systems such as Wordpress and Drupal, when updated to a latest release, are usually compatible with latest PHP versions.


----------

